
Apple: No evidence of benzene in Mac Pros - nickb
http://www.macworld.com/article/135835/2008/10/macpro_benzene.html
======
rgrieselhuber
It does bring up an interesting point though - what would it take to produce a
computer that consisted of no harmful materials / chemicals, etc.? A computer
made up of only natural materials that could be easily recycled?

~~~
hugh
"Natural materials", eh? You could make the case out of wood, and insulate
your wires with sap, but I'm afraid I can't think of a good natural source of
n- and p-type doped silicon wafers.

Seriously though, modern semiconductor processing involves an awful lot of
very nasty chemicals, you can't make a chip without 'em.

------
alaskamiller
BUT A BLOG SAID SO!?!? Who are you going to trust? Citizen journalism or
corporate PR machine that's poisoning you?!?

~~~
metatronscube
ahaha yeah! and a French blog at that!! silly tossers

~~~
mtkd
omfg not only are they wrong - but 'French' too!

You might want to note that BNP Paribas, Societe Generale and Credit Agricole
banks are all in rude health at the moment ... indeed BNP just acquired part
of Bank of America.

Also note France didn't just blow all the family silver on flattening Iraq ...
so will likely continue to have some of the best health care, schools and
infrastructure in the world whilst less careful countries struggle to provide
the most basic of services to their populations.

(I'm not French btw)

------
TweedHeads
FUD has won again.

Follow the breadcrumbs to redmond.

~~~
hugh
Why attribute to corporate malice what can easily be explained by individual
stupidity?

~~~
MaysonL
Probably because like political party affiliation and sports fandom, OS choice
has become a personal identity marker.

